# Singapore Flower Shrimp ???



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Is it OK to keep Singapore Flower Shrimp with RCS and Amanos?

There is a big difference in size and almost everyone/everything likes to eat shrimp.
I know I do.


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

I would guess they might be a little of a danger to shrimplets, but since they don't have real claws on their forearms, I would be very hard pressed to believe they were any kind of danger to Amanos or RCS.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope, I keep Singapore Flower Shrimp, and they are absolutely harmless to pretty much anything. Adult shrimp and shrimplets would probably be safe. I highly doubt they would eat many, if any at all.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks to All for the responses.


----------

